# haplochromis thereuterion?



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

'ello all! I just wanted to ask...has anyone had any experience with these fishes? From what research I have done already, they have a lot of traits that attract me to them...they (1) are attractive visually, (2) not at all aggressive, (3) don't seem to be hard to spawn and rear, and (4) don't seem to need much room by rift lake standards (Rick Borenstein of the Chicago cichlid association apparently had good luck with breeding groups of this and Yssichromis sp. "Blue tipped" in as small as a 2 ft long tank...note that these were not in the same tank! Species tanks for each)


----------

